# top gear



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

got a funny feeling I saw a tiffin allegro being raced in a 'trailer' for the upcoming series


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Yep 

Also saw that clip but just a fleeting glance so not sure what RVs they were.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Top Gear has gone over the top, too much smoking tyres and caravan conkers !! but I still watch it

Loddy


----------

